# Detector de numeros



## AndresW (Oct 4, 2006)

Estoy haciendo un circuito que detecte números primos de 3 bits.

Tengo la tabla de V.
_____________
| A | B | C | F | 
------------------
| 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 |
| 0 | 0 | 1 | 0 | 
| 0 | 1 | 0 | 1 | <---- 2 número primo
| 0 | 1 | 1 | 1 | <---- 3 número primo
| 1 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 
| 1 | 0 | 1 | 1 | <---- 5 número primo
| 1 | 1 | 0 | 0 |
| 1 | 1 | 1 | 1 | <---- 7 número primo
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯
Escasamente pude tener idea de como generarlo, pero no logro hacerlo funcionar.

```
http://www.mytempdir.com/968576
```

Nota: El archivo se abre con el *Digital Works 95*

```
http://www.spsu.edu/cs/faculty/bbrown/circuits/DW20_95.exe
```

Estoy seguro de que alguien aportarme una solución.

Gracias de antemano .


----------



## Ehecatl (Oct 4, 2006)

Hablas de un detector de números primos de 3 bits y pones el ejemplo con números de 4 bits. ¿incongruente no?


----------



## maunix (Oct 4, 2006)

Ehecatl dijo:
			
		

> Hablas de un detector de números primos de 3 bits y pones el ejemplo con números de 4 bits. ¿incongruente no?


*
Ehecatl* si observaras con más atención verías que el ejemplo es de 3 bits, y la 4ta columna es el resultado de la función.

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 4, 2006)

Y tambien  que la nota del profesor nos la pondra a los del foro y no al alumno.


----------



## nataly (Oct 7, 2006)

mira puede que estes cometiendo un error en la simplificacion pues segun tu tabla de verdad la estuve revisando y me quedaria asi la funcion:
A'BC'+A'BC+AB'C+AB'C+ABC montalo que asi te deberia funcionar.
te recomiendo que estudies sobre  algebra de Boole, Leyes de De Morgan y mapas de Karnaugh para que tengas exito con tus proyectos.

adios


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 17, 2006)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Y tambien  que la nota del profesor nos la pondra a los del foro y no al alumno.


¿Llegaremos al 10, no?


			
				nataly dijo:
			
		

> te recomiendo que estudies sobre  algebra de Boole, Leyes de De Morgan y mapas de Karnaugh para que tengas exito con tus proyectos.


Totalmente de acuerdo, siempre tenes que ver de estudiar mas de lo que te enseñan para alcanzar algún exito.


----------



## jokingo (Oct 18, 2006)

Pues con un multiplexador deberia de ser mas que suficiente. Tienes que utilizar uno de 8 entradas y ordenarlas asi:

| A | B | C | F |
------------------
| 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 | ---> D0 conectado a tierra
| 0 | 0 | 1 | 0 | ---> D1 conectado a tierra
| 0 | 1 | 0 | 1 | ---> D2 conectado a la alimentacion de +5V
| 0 | 1 | 1 | 1 | ---> D3 conectado a la alimentacion de +5V
| 1 | 0 | 0 | 0 | ---> D4 conectado a tierra
| 1 | 0 | 1 | 1 | ---> D5 conectado a la alimentacion de +5V
| 1 | 1 | 0 | 0 | ---> D6 conectado a tierra
| 1 | 1 | 1 | 1 | ---> D7 conectado a la alimentacion de +5V

Despues tendras las otras 3 entradas G0, G1, G3 o A0, A1, A2 que deberan de ir conectadas con tus entradas A, B, C. Y por ultimo la señal de alimentacion para que funcione el multi, que dependiendo si esta negada o normal estara conectada a tierra o a +5V.

Espero que sirva de ayuda.


----------



## Xenon (Oct 18, 2006)

nataly dijo:
			
		

> mira puede que estes cometiendo un error en la simplificacion pues segun tu tabla de verdad la estuve revisando y me quedaria asi la funcion:
> A'BC'+A'BC+AB'C+AB'C+ABC montalo que asi te deberia funcionar.
> te recomiendo que estudies sobre  algebra de Boole, Leyes de De Morgan y mapas de Karnaugh para que tengas exito con tus proyectos.
> 
> adios



nataly, tienes el termino AB'C repetido en tu simplificación. 

 saludos 8)


----------



## nataly (Oct 22, 2006)

PIDO DISCULPAS POR EL ERROR, LA SIMPLIFICACION CORRECTA QUEDA ASI PUES CREO QUE TODOS YA LO SABEN PERO DE TODAS FORMAS LA ESCRIBO:
A'BC'+A'BC+AB'C+ABC


----------



## judazan78 (Oct 28, 2006)

Hola Andresw

La ecuación que e da nataly es correcta, sin embargo podrias simplificarla un poco mas de la siguiente forma:

A'BC'+A'BC+AB'C+ABC  =  A'B(C+C')+AC(B'+B)

Lo que te da como resultado  A'B+AC

ESPERO QUE SEA MUCHO MAS FACIL PARA TI DE ESTA FORMA

SALUDOS BYE.


----------

